# ??? on Valve springs... (javier, boostboy?)



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

*??? on Valve springs...*

i debating whether i am gonna do valve springs when i do S3's on the BB. i keep finding Vavle springs for the USDM SR20 but no DET (hks - $275/ greddy - $185). would these springs still serve the same purpose on each motor. what is the possitive side (gains) to doin VS and negative side? also.. dual or single spring?

also what exactly is a rocker arm stopper kit? its $100. i know what i rocker arm is but.... stopper?

EDIT::::"The optional NISMO rocker arm stopper is a must for any high RPM engine as it prevents the rockers from coming off the rocker pivots."


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

could a mod please move this to the 2.0L section? sorry


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> i debating whether i am gonna do valve springs when i do S3's on the BB. i keep finding Vavle springs for the USDM SR20 but no DET (hks - $275/ greddy - $185). would these springs still serve the same purpose on each motor. what is the possitive side (gains) to doin VS and negative side? also.. dual or single spring?


 First off, they will work in either motor. 2ndly, there is no downside to using stiffer valve springs especially in an SR20DET. SR's have weak A-arms that are prone to snap at higher rpm's than normal. I mean some get away with high revvin and never break them whereas some just trash 'em. We have not a clue what these motors been through before they got to the U.S., but we do know the SR doesn't have the most bullet-proofed valve-train either. So they came out with a rocker arm stopper kit to prevent valve train failure. Maybe some of the SR20 gurus want to jump in here and explain the nature of you guys' beloved motor. My engine doesn't have rocker arms (true cam to lifter).


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

well i think to be on the safe side i gonna go ahead and do HKS rocker arm stopper. not sure about the springs though. i dont see that i would get a significant gain. maybe down the road i might get the greddy's.. i dont know

anybody else have any info? Thanks boostboy


----------

